# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - January 2017



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

Following on from December's 260-post thread, here's the thread for Brixton news in January 2017.

I wish you all a happy new year - and let's hope it's a better year than the last one.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 31, 2016)

That's very early! Happy new year folks


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

Maharani said:


> That's very early! Happy new year folks


If I attempted to create the thread at midnight, it may well emerge in a different language. _Jägerrlese_ or something.


----------



## editor (Jan 1, 2017)

So, the Albert was quite pleasingly not rammed beyond belief, same applies to the Dogstar but the 414 is powering on in style.


----------



## paolo (Jan 1, 2017)

editor said:


> So, the Albert was quite pleasingly not rammed beyond belief, same applies to the Dogstar but the 414 is powering on in style.



Albert was oddly quiet?

But all the usuals were in so it was almost like a private party.

I shoulda done the 414 but my dancing wingman is sick, so her loss, went to see kittyP instead, which was fab.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year, Ed. I don't always agree with you but you do a remarkably fine job particularly controlling recent 'firestorms'.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 1, 2017)

Something has happened within vicinity of SW2. Loads of cop cars and some ambulances. Orange rescue helicopter flying over head. 

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## paolo (Jan 1, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> Something has happened within vicinity of SW2. Loads of cop cars and some ambulances. Orange rescue helicopter flying over head.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong.



Eek. Saw the helicopter an hour or so ago, must have been the same.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 1, 2017)

It appears someone has been arrested and charged with the 27th December Rushcroft Road stabbing:
Man charged with Brixton stabbing


----------



## Winot (Jan 1, 2017)

paolo said:


> Eek. Saw the helicopter an hour or so ago, must have been the same.



Look like there has either been a stabbing or shooting at the Branksome Rd end of Hayter Rd. Police tent and blood on a front door frame


----------



## Winot (Jan 1, 2017)

Winot said:


> Look like there has either been a stabbing or shooting at the Branksome Rd end of Hayter Rd. Police tent and blood on a front door frame



Just spoken to cops. Stabbing apparently. Victim taken to hospital; sounds like injuries not life-threatening.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 2, 2017)

*What a shame that the mystery police officer only springs into action when books on African history are on display.*​


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2017)

Some photos from NYE at the Prince Albert












Brixton Buzz parties into 2017 – photos from our New Year’s Eve party


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2017)

And some photos from the Dogstar and 414:
















In photos: Brixton parties hard with NYE bashes at the Dogstar and Club 414


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 3, 2017)

Yesterday there was someone on BBC London Radio, Jo Goodes show talking about doing Bowie themed walks around Brixton soon, linked to the anniversary of his death. 

Apart from the mural, his old house and his school can't imagine what there would be to see.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yesterday there was someone on BBC London Radio, Jo Goodes show talking about doing Bowie themed walks around Brixton soon, linked to the anniversary of his death.
> 
> Apart from the mural, his old house and his school can't imagine what there would be to see.


I posted about this before. He sent me a press release and told me his three-times weekly walk would involve him singing songs on his guitar and taking paying customers to the Ritzy (I explained that it had nothing to do with Bowie - the celebration took place in Windrush Square), Photofusion (on the tenuous link that Bowie photos were showed there briefly recently) and Pop Brixton (a real WTF choice) as a stop off. I suggested that they'd be better off going to a local cafe instead.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 4, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yesterday there was someone on BBC London Radio, Jo Goodes show talking about doing Bowie themed walks around Brixton soon, linked to the anniversary of his death.
> 
> Apart from the mural, his old house and his school can't imagine what there would be to see.



I saw Tin Machine at the Academy some years ago. 1991 according to Google...


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

Reclaim Brixton kickback: Activist fined after Brixton wedding egg-throwing protest - BBC News


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yesterday there was someone on BBC London Radio, Jo Goodes show talking about doing Bowie themed walks around Brixton soon, linked to the anniversary of his death.
> 
> Apart from the mural, his old house and his school can't imagine what there would be to see.



£11.21 for a ticket

A very specific price....


----------



## Maharani (Jan 4, 2017)

editor said:


> And some photos from the Dogstar and 414:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a youthful crowd!


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Wow, a youthful crowd!


It's great that the 414 has found favour with young folks again but there's still _plenty_ of older ravers going there. I include myself in that description, obvs


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

Not really sure what's going on at Jamm these days.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 4, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yesterday there was someone on BBC London Radio, Jo Goodes show talking about doing Bowie themed walks around Brixton soon, linked to the anniversary of his death.
> 
> Apart from the mural, his old house and his school can't imagine what there would be to see.



The information panels on Morley's staircase? (as draped in black ribbon last year) The Aladdin Sane lightening bolt design on the Coldharbour / Atlantic junction?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Not really sure what's going on at Jamm these days.




can't see that attachment but they are hosting summat called Brixton après this week which is a ski themed thing with street food and a happy hour, just my guess but. reckon they might be trying to appeal to the denizens of oval quarter/ robsart village (sic)who fancy a less musically focussed evening out...the gin thing they did on the terrace last year was a sight to behold


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> can't see that attachment but they are hosting summat called Brixton après this week which is a ski themed thing with street food and a happy hour, just my guess but. reckon they might be trying to appeal to the denizens of oval quarter/ robs art village who fancy a less musically focussed evening out...


Jamm has some involvement with the lot who have been doing the Brixton Beach Boulevard stuff over Pope's Road so this very much sounds like one of their ventures.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Jamm has some involvement with the lot who have been doing the Brixton Beach Boulevard stuff over Pope's Road so this very much sounds like one of their ventures.


didn't know the BBB connection but that sounds pretty much it, the terrace area has been fully decked out with huts and seating for a bit now


----------



## dbs1fan (Jan 4, 2017)

Nour has new higher shelving which makes negotiating the aisles easier. Looks good although staff will have to cope with more requests from shortarses like myself to 'Just reach me one of those on that top shelf'


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2017)

I can't work out if this is a new extra-retro billboard for a new Co Op, or a really old one that's been uncovered: 

 

Where is/was this Co-Op?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2017)

Ah, there's one in Stockwell. But that advert still looks well ancient. 

Stockwell - Brixton Road Co-op, 245 Brixton Road, Stockwell, SW9 6AQ


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Ah, there's one in Stockwell. But that advert still looks well ancient.
> 
> Stockwell - Brixton Road Co-op, 245 Brixton Road, Stockwell, SW9 6AQ


opposite crown and anchor, opened just before Crimbo


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2017)

I see the former Hot Wok on Brixton Road is now Booma blending craft beer with Indian cuisine. 



Booma – Brixton – Indian Food – Craft Beer – Perfectly Paired


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 5, 2017)

editor said:


> I see the former Hot Wok on Brixton Road is now Booma blending craft beer with Indian cuisine.
> 
> View attachment 98316
> 
> Booma – Brixton – Indian Food – Craft Beer – Perfectly Paired



yep, owned by the same guy as the crown and anchor
ain't been in but my mate has, small portions, big prices, food average was his verdict
they sell lager in thirds of a pint


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> yep, owned by the same guy as the crown and anchor
> ain't been in but my mate has, small portions, big prices, food average was his verdict
> they sell lager in thirds of a pint


Their menu has beers around £4 rising to £6. That surely can't be for a measly third of a pint, can it?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Their menu has beers around £4 rising to £6. That surely can't be for a measly third of a pint, can it?


I think those prices are for 2/3rd of a pint
looking at the beer menu the cheapest third of a pint is £1.80 ( or 1.8 lol) rising to £3.20 for delirium tremens (posh special brew), there is one bottled speciality brew that comes in at £38.00 for 75 cl ( 1.32 pints)......they don't serve pints of draught just 2/3rds


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 5, 2017)

The foods some kind of weird Indian fusion thing, and tiny. Like tapas size plates. Was fine but pricey for what it was.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 5, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The foods some kind of weird Indian fusion thing, and tiny. Like tapas size plates. Was fine but pricey for what it was.


if I want a quirky curry I will head for hot stuff in Stockwell/ nine elms the portions are huge and well tasty, and it's BYOB, for a trad ruby I would head for the oval tandoori


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> I think those prices are for 2/3rd of a pint
> looking at the beer menu the cheapest third of a pint is £1.80 ( or 1.8 lol) rising to £3.20 for delirium tremens (posh special brew), there is one bottled speciality brew that comes in at £38.00 for 75 cl ( 1.32 pints)......they don't serve pints of draught just 2/3rds


That Eckovision bunch played that bollocking 2/3rds of a pint con trick too. It makes the prices look more reasonable and if you put it in a fancy glass it's hard to immediately notice that you're not getting a full pint. Do. Not. Like.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 5, 2017)

Had a take out from booma recently. Vegetarian was lovely, really tasty and not the usual greaseball. Mr SB said meat dishes ok, but would go veg next time. Rightly or wrongly, my yardstick for an India restaurant is mutter paneer, and this was tops


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 5, 2017)

That building looks a lot better now the co-op has gone in on the ground floor.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 6, 2017)

Teenager stabbed six times in chicken takeaway as clients watch in horror


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 6, 2017)

That's fucking terrible. Amazing he survived.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 6, 2017)

Pollution levels breached already.

Brixton Rd gets a mention here. There's no easy answer to this problem but certainly BoJo's it-be-alright-in-the-end attitude certainly didn't help. His new routemaster buses sucked money away from cleaner alternatives even?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 7, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Pollution levels breached already.
> 
> Brixton Rd gets a mention here. There's no easy answer to this problem but certainly BoJo's it-be-alright-in-the-end attitude certainly didn't help. His new routemaster buses sucked money away from cleaner alternatives even?




Lambeth has devised something called the “Air Quality Action Plan” and I am going toattend the first “Steering Group” meeting on 11 Jan. Let me know if you have anysuggestions and I will pass them on. Or email:  sustainability@lambeth.gov.uk

Here is the email communication with Lambeth so far:

Lambeth: Thank you for your feedback in the recent Air Quality Action Plan (AQAP) public consultation. You expressed an interest in being part of the AQAP Steering Group. We wouldlike to arrange an initial meeting to outline what would be involved if you join the group andthe next steps moving forward for the Plan. We would like to have a meeting starting at 6pmon 11 January in Vauxhall.

Me: I’m just a member of the public, so I don’t really understand what role I have to play. Surely this sort of policy work is for our elected Councillors ?

Lambeth: The steering group will provide a chance for us to discuss the actions we aretaking and the projects we are doing to help us achieve the targets set out in our Air Quality Action Plan. As with the Air Quality Action Plan consultation, we want to include ourresidence in this process. You may have ideas of additional projects in your area whichwould help us achieve our targets which could be included in the Air Quality Action Plan.

Please confirm whether you are able to attend this meeting by emailing sustainability@lambeth.gov.uk. If you are unable to attend, but would still like to be considered to be part of the group please let us know.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 7, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Lambeth has devised something called the “Air Quality Action Plan” and I am going toattend the first “Steering Group” meeting on 11 Jan. Let me know if you have anysuggestions and I will pass them on. Or email:  sustainability@lambeth.gov.uk
> 
> Here is the email communication with Lambeth so far:
> 
> ...


 I suspect attending will allow them to say things like 'after a consultation with residents'. Shouldn't policy writers call on experts in the field to help?

Do Lambeth have any sway with the bus companies on emissions? Can they even encourage cycles/walking car sharing?   Heard something about schools monitoring air then not allowing pupils to play outside when the air is really bad.  Short of putting pressure the govt to ban manufacturers making cars that run on fossil fuels, what can Lambeth do?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I suspect attending will allow them to say things like 'after a consultation with residents'. Shouldn't policy writers call on experts in the field to help?
> 
> Do Lambeth have any sway with the bus companies on emissions? Can they even encourage cycles/walking car sharing?   Heard something about schools monitoring air then not allowing pupils to play outside when the air is really bad.  Short of putting pressure the govt to ban manufacturers making cars that run on fossil fuels, what can Lambeth do?


I agree. Lambeth seems addicted to co-opting the public into their ruminations (even if neither the people consulted nor the council officers know what they are going on about).

If ever there were a case for expert opinion it must be this. Don't they have air quality experts to consult at University College London or Imperial College? Surely that is what University science and engineering faculties are for?


----------



## Winot (Jan 8, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I suspect attending will allow them to say things like 'after a consultation with residents'. Shouldn't policy writers call on experts in the field to help?
> 
> Do Lambeth have any sway with the bus companies on emissions? Can they even encourage cycles/walking car sharing?   Heard something about schools monitoring air then not allowing pupils to play outside when the air is really bad.  Short of putting pressure the govt to ban manufacturers making cars that run on fossil fuels, what can Lambeth do?



Lambeth have control over all the minor roads in the borough (roughly speaking, everything that isn't a red route). So there's an enormous amount they can do if they have the balls/competency to do it. The failed Loughborough Junction scheme suggests otherwise though.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2017)

Quite a few people milling around the Bowie shrine today. Passed that all-singing Bowie tour. Hmm.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 8, 2017)

Good voice that guy. Not my thing but he said he was fully booked this coming week.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 8, 2017)

Surely a Bowie tour would be more appropriate around Beckenham/Bromley, where he actually grew up? There's only the house he was born in in Brixton to connect him to the area.



> 40 Stansfield Road, Brixton – Bowie was born David Jones on January 8.
> 
> Stockwell Infants' School – Started school at Stockwell Infants in 1951.
> 
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Surely a Bowie tour would be more appropriate around Beckenham/Bromley, where he actually grew up? There's only the house he was born in in Brixton to connect him to the area.


don't forget the hordes of crying fans around his shrine / mural of course.

Has no one in Bromley seen the commercial possibilities of doing their own walk yet?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 8, 2017)

Even the wailing mural was commissioned by the department store on which it's painted I think, not much connection there either. I really can't think what other sites this tour guide would be using. Must be a very short tour.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I see the former Hot Wok on Brixton Road is now Booma blending craft beer with Indian cuisine.
> 
> View attachment 98316
> 
> Booma – Brixton – Indian Food – Craft Beer – Perfectly Paired


It's been open for a good few months but was almost always dead when I went past or had a pint in the C&A. I would have had a look inside but the waiter has this terrible habit of standing right in front of the place, blocking the front door, with his arms crossed, eyeballing everyone who walks past - a sure fire way of sending potential punters on their way.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just wanted to get in a pre-emptive strike in view of Prime Minister May's much trailed speech about a new sharing society and the importance of mental health.

I quite co-incidentally found this little 5 minute video clip on Vimeo. London Video Productions made it with Fanon - the organisation which run a hostel on the corner of Dulwich Road and Shakespeare Road and a day centre on Railton Road.

The video was apparently made in July 2012, so this explains views of Brady's boarded up, and fully functioning railway arches opposite.

Whatever Mrs May is going to say tomorrow bear in mind that locally Fanon has lost its independence and is now part of a care conglomerate called "Certitude". Fanon Day Centre in Railton Road is now "culturally non-specific" meaning meaning it no longer deals specifically with black people's issues. Whether this applies to the hostel in Shakespeare Road I don't know.

A bit ironic though considering that these places were named in honour of Frantz Fanon a Black French psychiatrist (and Marxist) who considered racism an important factor in what is framed as mental illness.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for reminding me to ask about scotch bonnet - had noticed the signage had changed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2017)

Not Brixton specific but the tube strike seems to have got people proper riled up
what happened to the spirit of the Blitz
all I have seen today is aggravation and contempt.......


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 9, 2017)

aggravation contempt and a wide, nasty streak of Brexity unpleasantness towards Eastern European bus drivers ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> aggravation contempt and a wide, nasty streak of Brexity unpleasantness towards Eastern European bus drivers ...



surely not in The Metroplis, ain't this a stronghold of remain voters


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 9, 2017)

... not if you were on any of the four (FOUR    ) Viccy-line replacement buses I had to take this morning. OK the bus drivers were not helping matters by abandoning one bus after another without giving any info to passengers - just opening the doors and walking off without explanation, to stand around in groups chatting with each other  ... but often getting earfuls of some really nasty abuse (with a xenophobic tinge) ... often from Black or Asian or Biracial Britons. depressing all round.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> depressing.



...sounds grim, luckily I didn't have to take a bus, but I have been out on foot and on a bike, London has always had a selfish streak but I feel it getting  worse, dunno, maybe just me....


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ... not if you were on any of the four (FOUR    ) Viccy-line replacement buses I had to take this morning. OK the bus drivers were not helping matters by abandoning one bus after another without giving any info to passengers - just opening the doors and walking off without explanation, to stand around in groups chatting with each other  ... but often getting earfuls of some really nasty abuse (with a xenophobic tinge) ... often from Black or Asian or Biracial Britons. depressing all round.



This does not surprise me. Hostility to East Europeans being here is becoming acceptable with Brexit. One of my Polish friends who has English partner got married to him just before Xmas as she was concerned about her status here in UK. Another Polish friend is seriously thinking of going back to Poland.

My friends from Europe who live here no longer feel welcome here. Things have changed since Brexit.

There are East Europeans I know who have lived here since the free movement first happened. Brexit came as a shock to them. Particularly as the vote out was very much linked to immigration.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ... not if you were on any of the four (FOUR    ) Viccy-line replacement buses I had to take this morning. OK the bus drivers were not helping matters by abandoning one bus after another without giving any info to passengers - just opening the doors and walking off without explanation, to stand around in groups chatting with each other  ... but often getting earfuls of some really nasty abuse (with a xenophobic tinge) ... often from Black or Asian or Biracial Britons. depressing all round.



Jeremy Corbyn and the immigration question - BBC News

The BBC are not helping. A "clamour" from the "public" on immigration. Anyone who supports freedom of movement in EU is out of touch with the majority of public opinion. That's me then.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2017)

It's sort of snowing.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

It's very wet, loads of pavements have got mini streams flowing across them and anything that looks vaguely snow-like has transformed into slighter slower falling rain by the time it gets near the ground.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

Some photos from today:


















In photos: umbrellas fill the streets as Brixton gets a heavy winter rain shower


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 12, 2017)

your a good photographer ed


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 12, 2017)

you're


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> your a good photographer ed


I appreciate your comments, even if I really don't think I'm that good. At least I managed to capture something of the 'wetness' out there, which was my aim


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to be staying in Brixton next month. My partner got a good deal on a premier inn that hadn't been built yet . Unsurprisingly, it still isn't finished, so they've moved us to Brixton!

We will be visiting the market and may go to the Ritzy. Hopefully they'll have a strike on so I can go and show my solidarity


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2017)

It's the weekend! Some things going on in and around Brixton...

What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 13th-15th January 2017


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 13, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Lambeth has devised something called the “Air Quality Action Plan” and I am going toattend the first “Steering Group” meeting on 11 Jan. Let me know if you have anysuggestions and I will pass them on. Or email:  sustainability@lambeth.gov.uk



Thanks urbanspaceman , did you attend the meeting? Are there any more links to what's going on in the AQAP ?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get a guitar repaired locally?

It's a steel string acoustic - the action's a bit fucked basically, maybe the tuning heads too.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 13, 2017)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm going to be staying in Brixton next month. My partner got a good deal on a premier inn that hadn't been built yet . Unsurprisingly, it still isn't finished, so they've moved us to Brixton!
> 
> We will be visiting the market and may go to the Ritzy. Hopefully they'll have a strike on so I can go and show my solidarity


Exact same thing happened to my wife's niece and her friends. They are 18/19. It's most of their first time away on their own and her mother is "you're staying on cold harbour fucking lane!?!?!?  You are fucking not!!!"  - I'm 18, I can do what I want. yes I am.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 13, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Surely a Bowie tour would be more appropriate around Beckenham/Bromley, where he actually grew up? There's only the house he was born in in Brixton to connect him to the area.



The year long phenomena seems to be more of a celebration and affirmation of the deceased's ethnicity, rather than of any meaningful connection with Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> The year long phenomena seems to be more of a celebration and affirmation of the deceased's ethnicity


He was born in Brixton and retained connections to the area so it seems to me that the mix of a focus point (the mural), the (sadly fading) Bohemian nature of the area and the good transport links made the place a rather obvious focus for fans. Where else could they go?

I'm really at a loss what the 'affirmation of the deceased's ethnicity' bit means.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 13, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> The year long phenomena seems to be more of a celebration and affirmation of the deceased's ethnicity, rather than of any meaningful connection with Brixton.


I could have understood it if you had complained about taking the iconic to the point of quasi-deification. But how has the fact that David Bowie (born 8 January 1947) was a white man become a race issue?

I imagine the majority of children born in Brixton in 1947 were white.

The adulation of the late David Bowie is surely partly due to musical excellence and partly due to nostalgia - fans recapturing their earlier days.

Surely you are not suggesting that the Bowie cult is an underground form of the BNP?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 14, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Anyone know where I can get a guitar repaired locally?
> 
> It's a steel string acoustic - the action's a bit fucked basically, maybe the tuning heads too.



I can wholly recommend Ross in Peckham. He has a repair workshop in his garden on Choumert Rd, is incredibly experienced, skilled and helpful and charges ridiculously cheap prices. He sometimes plays in Trio Pizzeria in Streatham High Rd. his number is 07870 110130 . Not local, but only a 57 bus ride away. I can't find his website, so I hope he is still there.

Edited to add: the son of Tina from the Night Market also has a guitar repair sideline...I will PM you her number.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I Surely you are not suggesting that the Bowie cult is an underground form of the BNP?




.......it wouldn't be the first time, but when someone makes a statement like this.......


> "*Britain is ready for a fascist leader*… ... I believe very strongly in *fascism*, people have always responded with greater efficiency under a regimental *leadership*…Adolf Hitler was one of the first rock stars…You've got to have an extreme right front come up and sweep everything off its feet and tidy everything up.”


.......questions will be asked.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 14, 2017)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I can wholly recommend Ross in Peckham. He has a repair workshop in his garden on Choumert Rd, is incredibly experienced, skilled and helpful and charges ridiculously cheap prices. He sometimes plays in Trio Pizzeria in Streatham High Rd. his number is 07870 110130 . Not local, but only a 57 bus ride away. I can't find his website, so I hope he is still there.
> 
> Edited to add: the son of Tina from the Night Market also has a guitar repair sideline...I will PM you her number.



Cool, thanks. I'll give him a shout  It's a nice guitar, just really neglected in recent times.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> .......it wouldn't be the first time, but when someone makes a statement like this.......
> 
> .......questions will be asked.


Oh come on. That was a daft comment uttered in the midst of his coke addiction period and something he's distanced himself from multiple times. If you're going to judge him, judge him on the bigger picture and the fact that he's always worked with musicians of all backgrounds - and was married to a Muslim Somalian woman for 24 years. Hardly the bio of a BNP member.

He wasn't perfect, but trying to slur him as some sort of racist really is scraping the barrel.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 14, 2017)

If working with foreigners and being married to one is the bar for proving your non-racist beliefs, then Farage is off the hook. Although to my knowledge he is also not a member of the BNP.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> If working with foreigners and being married to one is the bar for proving your non-racist beliefs, then Farage is off the hook. Although to my knowledge he is also not a member of the BNP.


I don't think many BNP members or full-on racists make a point of working with black artists for decades, neither do they tend to be married to Somalian Muslims, but perhaps you know better. 

Not many racists go on tv and say this either:


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh come on. That was a daft comment uttered in the midst of his coke addiction period and something he's distanced himself from multiple times. If you're going to judge him, judge him on the bigger picture and the fact that he's always worked with musicians of all backgrounds - and was married to a Muslim Somalian woman for 24 years. Hardly the bio of a BNP member.
> 
> He wasn't perfect, but trying to slur him as some sort of racist really is scraping the barrel.



not sure how mentioning a well documented low point in the thin white dukes career equates to an attempt to slur him, that quote and the fash salute from an open top Mercedes caused quite a stink at the time, so much that the Musicians Union felt the need to issue a statement.....if anything it's proof of the Bowies popularity that his fan base did not completely evaporate.....


----------



## Angellic (Jan 15, 2017)

Traffic monitoring cables have appeared on Wiltshire Road and Villa Angell Park Gardens.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 15, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Traffic monitoring cables have appeared on Wiltshire Road and Villa Angell Park Gardens.


They are all over the place: Leander Rd, Roupell Rd, Norwood Rd, Athlone Rd, and many others.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 15, 2017)

OvalhouseDB said:


> They are all over the place: Leander Rd, Roupell Rd, Norwood Rd, Athlone Rd, and many others.



Are they fairly recent as well? Something to do with pollution/air quality perhaps?


----------



## se5 (Jan 15, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Are they fairly recent as well? Something to do with pollution/air quality perhaps?



Or measuring the effectiveness of the 20 mph limit? Its coming up to a year since it was introduced and so they may want to compare the traffic speed figures they had from before the limit was introduced with the current ones


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 16, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> .......it wouldn't be the first time, but when someone makes a statement like this.......
> 
> .......questions will be asked.



Wow, really? I don't think that can be excused by a coke habit tbh. I hope it was taken out of context


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm struggling to believe he said that as anything other than a wind-up


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2017)

se5 said:


> Or measuring the effectiveness of the 20 mph limit? Its coming up to a year since it was introduced and so they may want to compare the traffic speed figures they had from before the limit was introduced with the current ones


I'm not sure they are used to check speed (I guess technically they could be, by measuring the time it takes for the wheel to hit the second cable). AFAIK they are used to measure traffic volume. 

There are also quite a few that have appeared on the Tulse Hill area. Perhaps it's all to do with the proposed removal of the Tulse Hill Gyratory, which wuold no doubt create a few headaches as to how best manage the local traffic.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2017)

I think they *can* measure speed.


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2017)

If they are measuring speed, they could have saved some money by simply asking any local resident or road user, who could have told them virtually 100% of motor vehicles are ignoring the 20 mph limit.

It might be however that the average speed might have fallen by a couple of mph, which I suspect was the real objective of imposing a borough-wide 20 mph limit all along. Because sure as hell they'll never going to get traffic to stick to such limit. Not in our lifetime.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Re traffic monitoring cables - there are a pair of these on Coldharbour Lane half-way between Shakespeare Road and Moorland Road.

Pity they couldn't weight the vehicles at the same time. If you ask me the reason for all these Gas leak/water leak road works - it's that local roads like Coldharbour Lane are overburdened by massive lorries and skip vehicles - apart from the buses.

Its all very well saying the trains and tubes are full - the very roads themselves are over-full with HGVs.

When I first moved to Brixton in 1978 I think there were bans on heavy lorries. They were only allowed at certain times - an there was also a weight restriction on lorries (32 tons?).

What happened to that? Is that an EU harmonisation victim, or just business pressure - no doubt contributing to the demise of the GLC?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Re traffic monitoring cables - there are a pair of these on Coldharbour Lane half-way between Shakespeare Road and Moorland Road.
> 
> Pity they couldn't weight the vehicles at the same time. If you ask me the reason for all these Gas leak/water leak road works - it's that local roads like Coldharbour Lane are overburdened by massive lorries and skip vehicles - apart from the buses.
> 
> ...


London Lorry Control

About the London Lorry Control Scheme | London Councils

Seems it was created in 1985 and amended in 2010 although it's not clear what those amendments were.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 16, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Re traffic monitoring cables - there are a pair of these on Coldharbour Lane half-way between Shakespeare Road and Moorland Road.
> 
> Pity they couldn't weight the vehicles at the same time. If you ask me the reason for all these Gas leak/water leak road works - it's that local roads like Coldharbour Lane are overburdened by massive lorries and skip vehicles - apart from the buses.
> 
> ...


Thought the lorry control in inner london was a GLC, I recall there being road signs and (permit?) stickers on somoe vehicles when I came to london in 1982. Think the lorry controls dissappeared when the GLC did. or pehaps they just changed / were ammended.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 16, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thought the lorry control in inner london was a GLC, I recall there being road signs and (permit?) stickers on somoe vehicles when I came to london in 1982. Think the lorry controls dissappeared when the GLC did. or pehaps they just changed / were ammended.


I think you are right about that. But in any case it seems to me that the permitted size of lorries in London has increased a lot. For example there are massive vehicles coming into Brixton Station Road - delivering flowers from Holland it seems.

Tulips from Amsterdam anybody?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 16, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I think you are right about that. But in any case it seems to me that the permitted size of lorries in London has increased a lot. For example there are massive vehicles coming into Brixton Station Road - delivering flowers from Holland it seems.
> 
> Tulips from Amsterdam anybody?


 There are frquently huge lorrys parked at the bus stop on the high street, blocking traffic out side Holland and Barrett at 7am in the mornings. I think size and number of lorries all over london has increased. I wonder if any of this down to more home deliveries?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> There are frquently huge lorrys parked at the bus stop on the high street, blocking traffic out side Holland and Barrett at 7am in the mornings. I think size and number of lorries all over london has increased. I wonder if any of this down to more home deliveries?



I'd have thought home deliveries would reduce the number of very large vehicles if anything... stuff that might previously have been delivered in bulk to centrally located shops now being taken in bulk to sorting depots on the edges of london then in smaller vehicles doing a run of deliveries to individual households.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2017)

From my impression of cycling there are a lot of lorries etc around central London due to the amount of building work going on. On home deleveries there is an increase due to people buying on internet. I've seen even small items delivered by van.Items that people would have previously taken home themselves. 

Items that could be delivered by cargo bikes. Did hear one Council officer taking about setting up a local depot that could be shared by different companies.Goods dropped off there then taken to people's homes etc by cargo bike- quiet green transport. Reducing good vehicles on roads.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm all for replacing motor vehicle journeys with cycling but I'm not sure cargo bikes make much sense. The amount of stuff you can put in a van would probably need about 10 bikes and you'd need 10 times as many people to operate them.

A system of local depots where stuff is taken manually to people's front doors? I believe there's something called "Royal Mail".


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'd have thought home deliveries would reduce the number of very large vehicles if anything... stuff that might previously have been delivered in bulk to centrally located shops now being taken in bulk to sorting depots on the edges of london then in smaller vehicles doing a run of deliveries to individual households.


Years ago when you bought something like a fridge/sofa/ big thing you went to a shop where a big lorry had delivered dozens of then and then small van would deliver it to your home. Now big lorry delivers dozens of fridges from depot to homes all over the place. Not sure that would reduce total  deliveries or traffic.

People also buy more big things more often, they replace good furniture when they want new decor. Also big items used to last longer, then be repaired, now they break after the 2 yr guarentee runs out and have to be binned. My mothers first washing machine lasted 25 years. the next 15. My last washing machine only lasted about 3 yrs. People used to go shopping and buy dozens of thing in several shops, now they have those dozens of things delivered direct to their door in dozens of deliveries, then decide they don't like the look of them and send them back. Sure all this must mean more deliverys and more traffic?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone know if there is a better place than the Post Office to get Euros in Brixton?


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if there is a better place than the Post Office to get Euros in Brixton?


You'll find Euros in Sherrinford


----------



## T & P (Jan 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if there is a better place than the Post Office to get Euros in Brixton?


If you have a debit card, taking cash out in the Continent has alwas worked out far better value for me than the Post Office, even with a transacton fee.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if there is a better place than the Post Office to get Euros in Brixton?


Do you need them for travel? Just get em out of an ATM when you arrive, it's generally cheaper.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 18, 2017)

Traffic cables also observed on Shakespeare rd (Northern stretch) Upper Tulse Hill, Elm Park, Hillside Rd (Streatham Hill).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if there is a better place than the Post Office to get Euros in Brixton?



Get a currency card that you top up, always a better deal these days because they're so competitive.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2017)

Fuck, I miss this place.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Fuck, I miss this place.


Me too. Especially the puddings and the specials. And the proper-caffness of it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Years ago when you bought something like a fridge/sofa/ big thing you went to a shop where a big lorry had delivered dozens of then and then small van would deliver it to your home. Now big lorry delivers dozens of fridges from depot to homes all over the place. Not sure that would reduce total  deliveries or traffic.
> 
> People also buy more big things more often, they replace good furniture when they want new decor. Also big items used to last longer, then be repaired, now they break after the 2 yr guarentee runs out and have to be binned. My mothers first washing machine lasted 25 years. the next 15. My last washing machine only lasted about 3 yrs. People used to go shopping and buy dozens of thing in several shops, now they have those dozens of things delivered direct to their door in dozens of deliveries, then decide they don't like the look of them and send them back. Sure all this must mean more deliverys and more traffic?



Reminds me of zizek film on ideology The Pervert's Guide to Ideology (2012) - IMDb

He points out Capitalism produces waste. It needs to in order to function.

Was reading a few days ago about car sales here. They are more than some other countries. Why? Because people are encouraged to trade in car after three years to get a new one.The system is set up to make this the norm.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 19, 2017)

I have no idea who buys brand new cars, I guess maybe only people like my dad who's old and worries that a second hand one won't be reliable. He's had more trouble with his new one than I've ever had with all of my second/third/fourth hand ones.
Complete waste of money.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 20, 2017)

a section of brixton road is under water as the little trickle of water which has been flowing for the last two or three days has erupted through the tarmac at the junction with ferndale road


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> I have no idea who buys brand new cars, I guess maybe only people like my dad who's old and worries that a second hand one won't be reliable. He's had more trouble with his new one than I've ever had with all of my second/third/fourth hand ones.
> Complete waste of money.



The growth isn't in buying outright it is in personal leasing.

You effectively pay a small capital outlay followed by a monthly payment for 3 years. At the end of the 3 years you have the option to make what they call a balloon payment to buy the car out right or give it back

Many people give them back and then get another new one.

Also specifically in current figures I heard a motor dealer explain that manufacturers had effectively forced a load of stock on dealers which they had to pre register, numbers are reported on registrations not on sales. Lots of stock sat on forecourts and at ports apparently

Apols for derail


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 20, 2017)

No, no derail! V interesting!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 20, 2017)

Dan U said:


> The growth isn't in buying outright it is in personal leasing.
> 
> You effectively pay a small capital outlay followed by a monthly payment for 3 years. At the end of the 3 years you have the option to make what they call a balloon payment to buy the car out right or give it back
> 
> ...



thanks confirming for this..... people laughed when I brought it up on the LJ closures thread.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks confirming for this..... people laughed when I brought it up on the LJ closures thread.


Dare I ask which people were doing the guffawing?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Dare I ask which people were doing the guffawing?



it's in the past and I cba.


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2017)

Lambeth just delivered a recycling wheely bin! Yay! No more recycling bags laying around by the front door.

I didn't know Lambeth was introducing them. About bloody time as well.

I'm probably far more excited about this than I ought to be


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2017)

There's still plenty of water rolling down Brixton Road opposite TK Maxx....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 20, 2017)

editor said:


> There's still plenty of water rolling down Brixton Road opposite TK Maxx....


a good deep frost and the junction outside the cop shop will be a skating rink later


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 21, 2017)

Water still flowing when we came though Brixton earlier this evening. 2 Thames Water vans there.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 21, 2017)

State of the high street around Midnight. I love me some merriment and revelry but, felt like covent garden with mass hen and stag party going on. Maybe this is middle age creeping in.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> State of the high street around Midnight. I love me some merriment and revelry but, felt like covent garden with mass hen and stag party going on. Maybe this is middle age creeping in.


No, it's how Brixton has changed into Any Shitty Town over the weekend. Loud, nicely well off lads with cash to spend everywhere. 15 years ago they would have been as timid as a mouse walking down Coldharbour Lane (if they even dared venture into Brixton at night) but It's their town now.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2017)

editor said:


> No, it's how Brixton has changed into Any Shitty Town over the weekend. Loud, nicely well off lads with cash to spend everywhere. 15 years ago they would have been as timid as a mouse walking down Coldharbour Lane (if they even dared venture into Brixton at night) but It's their town now.


I came back from a quick break via Liverpool Street at 12.30 am last night. The behaviour up there might be worse. (Not a connoisseur of CHL at 12.30 am anymore). There was near traffic jam conditions on Bishopsgate, drunken people waiting for late night buses and walking across the road shouting, ignoring ped crossings. To cap it all there is a 24 hour Tesco Metro - for those short of a bottle of wine etc.

I am clearly getting old - but to me Bishopsgate last night was like an evil merger of Coldharbour Lane and Brixton Road outside Woolworths.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Blimey. The Dogstar is now 22 yrs old. 
Brixton’s Dogstar celebrates its 22nd birthday tonight, Sat 21st Jan 2017


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Blimey. The Dogstar is now 22 yrs old.
> Brixton’s Dogstar celebrates its 22nd birthday tonight, Sat 21st Jan 2017


Blimey.  
I'm so old now, I can't just pop into it anymore - as I'm too old to have ID.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Blimey.
> I'm so old now, I can't just pop into it anymore - as I'm too old to have ID.


I think you might have liked some of my set but I agree with you about the ID bullshit.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2017)

When will this hit the Barrier block I wonder? (maybe its been going on for a while unauthorised)

*Ex-council flat owner seeks permission for £95/night AirBnB lets*


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> When will this hit the Barrier block I wonder? (maybe its been going on for a while unauthorised)
> 
> *Ex-council flat owner seeks permission for £95/night AirBnB lets*





> According to the planning application documents, allowing the change of use will "benefit the host financially, the guest by providing an authentic living experience, and the borough by allowing tourism to continue to flourish in the London Borough of Southwark".


"authentic living experience"


----------



## sealion (Jan 22, 2017)

editor said:


> "authentic living experience"


My dad lived on the rockingham estate for 20 odd years. He called it many things but never used "authentic" , a real shithole was the nearest he got i think.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2017)

"we can arrange heritage muggings and artisanal crack dealing on your doorstep* "

*_costumed reenactors only - not so authentic you'll feel unwelcome. 100 euros pp per incident_


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 23, 2017)

editor said:


> "authentic living experience"



<<Hums Common People>>


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anybody responded to a Sport England survey on recreational habits?

I just had my third letter asking me to co-operate this morning - giving a final deadline of 3rd February, so I decided to see what it is all about.

The survey is being conducted online or by phone by MORI on behalf of the Sports Council the Arts Council and Public Health England. 

The most sensitive question seems to be about how much you use library services - but it then goes on to ask all sorts of things about exercise taken and eating fruit & veg. The exercise seems to require that you have quickened breathing etc. There are the usual questions about your job, rank, health condition and so forth.

I was wondering whether this was all to do with the libraries and the \Brixton Rec, but it is so general I doubt it. Probably yet another example of mis-spending the NHS budget on market research and dietary advice.

_*"This study was commissioned by Sport England with funding from Public Health England, Arts Council England and the Department for Transport. One or more of these government agencies may wish to carry out follow up research on this topic sometime within the next two years. If you agree we will pass your name and contact details, together with your responses to this survey to these organisations."*_


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Has anybody responded to a Sport England survey on recreational habits?
> 
> I just had my third letter asking me to co-operate this morning - giving a final deadline of 3rd February, so I decided to see what it is all about.
> 
> ...


All the info on this is freely available online, it's a national survey - nothing to do with Brixton Rec.  Nothing to do with NHS budget either.  
The Active Lives survey | Arts Council England

Interested to know why you suggest it might be mis-spending?


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm up from Cardiff for a few days, and having a wander around Brixton.  I see that Rosie's is to become an Iranian deli/eaterie run by Saaja and Sam Noor .  The deli will stock some of the same products as in the main shop, but you can also grab an Iranian coffee or fritada in lovely surroundings.  The wallpaper is awesome - if you look closely, you'll see old photos of the Noor family and of old Brixton.   They're planning to open on 31 Jan.  Guess I'll have to try it out when I'm next up from Wales.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

Chatted with a few market traders/workers yesterday, boy they're really struggling to hold on, especially the Saturday markets on Brixton Station Rd.  They reckon foot-fall lost due to the closure of railway units is about 500+ and this is having an impact on the stalls on Electric Avenue too.   I said I feel torn about whether to return (once my mum-caring comes to an end), and they're like, don't bother, its awful here now, no longer as friendly,community going, etc.  Sad to hear.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

I had a bad experience in the new Middle Eastern resto on CHL yesterday eve.  Maybe its because they're new and anxious about how they're going to do there, but I found the main guy unwelcoming and unfriendly.  I only wanted to have a coffee there, so popped in with my son who had just finished work on the Guiness site.  Ok, so his jeans were dirty, but he didn't have his work boots on, but perhaps we shouldn't have gone in there like that. I was having a look round, mainly by the counter, saying how nice it looked, he was having none of it, and rushed us over to a table. That pissed me off a bit.  Anway, I fancied some bakclava with my coffee, but didn't want as many as 6 (which is what was on offer), so asked if I could have 3 instead.  He wasn't happy but agreed to it, then charged nearly as much as I would have paid for 6.  The bakclava was tops, but for £2.50 for 3 very small bites felt a bit steep (or have I just got too used to Cardiff prices).  At the end, I was trying to discuss the bill, but the guy wouldn't even look at me, just kept waving his hands saying, ok, no problem. I saw red and told him not to shut me down and that if he wants to make a go of it, he needs to be friendlier and more polite with people.  I left more or less shouting, "Carry on, you'll last long".  Not my most dignified moment, but I couldn't believe how rude he was.  When we went passed later in the eve, there were lots of smiley-faced customers in there, so maybe they're doing something right.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

Forgot to say that the Noor place is called is gonna be called 'Kuku' which means 'frittata' in Iran.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 24, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I had a bad experience in the new Middle Eastern resto on CHL yesterday eve.  Maybe its because they're new and anxious about how they're going to do there, but I found the main guy unwelcoming and unfriendly.  I only wanted to have a coffee there, so popped in with my son who had just finished work on the Guiness site.  Ok, so his jeans were dirty, but he didn't have his work boots on, but perhaps we shouldn't have gone in there like that. I was having a look round, mainly by the counter, saying how nice it looked, he was having none of it, and rushed us over to a table. That pissed me off a bit.  Anway, I fancied some bakclava with my coffee, but didn't want as many as 6 (which is what was on offer), so asked if I could have 3 instead.  He wasn't happy but agreed to it, then charged nearly as much as I would have paid for 6.  The bakclava was tops, but for £2.50 for 3 very small bites felt a bit steep (or have I just got too used to Cardiff prices).  At the end, I was trying to discuss the bill, but the guy wouldn't even look at me, just kept waving his hands saying, ok, no problem. I saw red and told him not to shut me down and that if he wants to make a go of it, he needs to be friendlier and more polite with people.  I left more or less shouting, "Carry on, you'll last long".  Not my most dignified moment, but I couldn't believe how rude he was.  When we went passed later in the eve, there were lots of smiley-faced customers in there, so maybe they're doing something right.


That's put me right off going in there and made me real angry. Didn't form know it was there until I walked passed it last week. 

Been hearing some other shitty things about businesses along there and prices/treatment of staff.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 24, 2017)

That's a shame shygirl . We were made to feel very welcome despite them being busy and the manager was interested in having a chat.
Hopefully they were just having an off day - we all do


----------



## 3Zeros (Jan 24, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I had a bad experience in the new Middle Eastern resto on CHL yesterday eve.  Maybe its because they're new and anxious about how they're going to do there, but I found the main guy unwelcoming and unfriendly.  I only wanted to have a coffee there, so popped in with my son who had just finished work on the Guiness site.  Ok, so his jeans were dirty, but he didn't have his work boots on, but perhaps we shouldn't have gone in there like that. I was having a look round, mainly by the counter, saying how nice it looked, he was having none of it, and rushed us over to a table. That pissed me off a bit.  Anway, I fancied some bakclava with my coffee, but didn't want as many as 6 (which is what was on offer), so asked if I could have 3 instead.  He wasn't happy but agreed to it, then charged nearly as much as I would have paid for 6.  The bakclava was tops, but for £2.50 for 3 very small bites felt a bit steep (or have I just got too used to Cardiff prices).  At the end, I was trying to discuss the bill, but the guy wouldn't even look at me, just kept waving his hands saying, ok, no problem. I saw red and told him not to shut me down and that if he wants to make a go of it, he needs to be friendlier and more polite with people.  I left more or less shouting, "Carry on, you'll last long".  Not my most dignified moment, but I couldn't believe how rude he was.  When we went passed later in the eve, there were lots of smiley-faced customers in there, so maybe they're doing something right.



So, you asked for something that wasn't on the menu (a half-portion), didn't confirm the pricing when doing so, then got shitty when you didn't like the final price? I'm not surprised he had an attitude with you.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm not sure the manager was there,  as the two who seemed to be managing could barely speak any English. Or perhaps we were a bit too scruffy for a resto.  I should have thought of that before-hand, but it really didn't occur to me, and it was very quiet in there when we went.

Anyway, glad you enjoyed it .


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

3Zeros said:


> So, you asked for something that wasn't on the menu (a half-portion), didn't confirm the pricing when doing so, then got shitty when you didn't like the final price? I'm not surprised he had an attitude with you.



I kind of intimated in my post that I was probably an awkward customer, but it was much more than that.  I'm not used to people shutting me down by speaking over me and waving their hands dismissively.  I've worked in bars, clubs, cafs and restaurants when I was younger and no matter how awkward customers were, I was never rude and certainly never dismissed someone like they were beneath me.   Its not okay.  My point to them was that if they wanted to do well, they need to listen and be more polite.

Oh, the attitude was there as soon as we walked in, btw.  I was happy (had just met my son), I was smiley and friendly but sadly the guy wasn't.  So shove it lovey.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 24, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> That's a shame shygirl . We were made to feel very welcome despite them being busy and the manager was interested in having a chat.
> Hopefully they were just having an off day - we all do


True but they're new to the area no doubt and a new business. They should not be giving off bad vibes to customers.


----------



## 3Zeros (Jan 24, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I kind of intimated in my post that I was probably an awkward customer, but it was much more than that.  I'm not used to people shutting me down by speaking over me and waving their hands dismissively.  I've worked in bars, clubs, cafs and restaurants when I was younger and no matter how awkward customers were, I was never rude and certainly never dismissed someone like they were beneath me.   Its not okay.  My point to them was that if they wanted to do well, they need to listen and be more polite.
> 
> Oh, the attitude was there as soon as we walked in, btw.  I was happy (had just met my son), I was smiley and friendly but sadly the guy wasn't.  So shove it lovey.



I'll concede that there was probably no need for him to be so dismissive, but it does sound like there's a lesson there on not being an awkward customer...


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2017)

I mean, asking for 3 instead of 6 isn't that much of a deal, is it.   But I'm willing to accept a little bit of the blame


----------



## Maharani (Jan 24, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I mean, asking for 3 instead of 6 isn't that much of a deal, is it.   But I'm willing to accept a little bit of the blame


No I don't think you need to. It's just half the amount on offer. They can still charge you half of the original price rather than the offer price. What's the big deal?


----------



## 3Zeros (Jan 24, 2017)

Maharani said:


> No I don't think you need to. It's just half the amount on offer. They can still charge you half of the original price rather than the offer price. What's the big deal?



That's not how restaurants work though. The difference in cost between delivering a plate of 3 to your table compared to a plate of 6 is going to minimal as the cost of the ingredients is low compared to the other overheads involved. The till is likely to be pre-programmed with the dishes and pricing, meaning it's difficult or even impossible for the server to adjust pricing. Couple that with the fact tailoring dishes to specific requirements increases the cost and time of production and service and you can see why restaurants (especially those at the price-point of Ya Hala) rarely allow for "off-menu" orders.

I haven't worked in a restaurant since I was much younger, but this is all common sense stuff. If you don't want 6, either don't order, share with your fellow diners, or take home a doggy-bag.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 24, 2017)

From the other side of the cash register - the owner/chef/manager's POV - unfortunately shygirl blundered into making some of the most common requests that café/restaurant businesses hate:

- taking up a table but not consuming a full meal or a large, profit-ridden order
- asking for off-menu food or portion size (nearly always a real hassle for staff, it's not just as simple as "well give me a half portion and charge me half")
- quibbling the pricing at all (you might be justified or not, but you can't expect a business owner to love this)
- comparing London pricing to Cardiff pricing (and £2.50 for baklava is really, really not all THAT expensive for London even if the baklava was tiny ... if you want value-for-money baklava you'd buy a proper wedge at a bakery, not go to a restaurant and then only eat a half portion of baklava)

None of that justifies treating a customer with contempt or disrespect, but I can see all too easily how this kicked off a bit, without anyone involved being 100% evil


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2017)

discobastard said:


> All the info on this is freely available online, it's a national survey - nothing to do with Brixton Rec.  Nothing to do with NHS budget either.
> The Active Lives survey | Arts Council England
> 
> Interested to know why you suggest it might be mis-spending?


I guess I have a jaded attitude. I mean it irritates me when I have perfectly respectable illnesses and the GP wants to know how much you drink and smoke - repeatedly over the years.

So I was kind of wondering was this NHS money devoted to a lifestyle survey. Are you saying Public Health England is not part of the NHS then?


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I guess I have a jaded attitude. I mean it irritates me when I have perfectly respectable illnesses and the GP wants to know how much you drink and smoke - repeatedly over the years.
> 
> So I was kind of wondering was this NHS money devoted to a lifestyle survey. Are you saying Public Health England is not part of the NHS then?


Fair enough.  And as a disclaimer, I work in the research industry 

Public Health England is a separate agency of the Dept of Health whose remit is to 'protect and improve the nation's health and wellbeing, and reduce health inequalities'.  So will have separate budget from the NHS (some of which I imagine will come from taxes on tobacco and alcohol - though that is just speculation - how much they ringfence/hypothecate different taxes and duties could be anybody's guess).

These agencies need some evidence of public attitudes and activities in order to be able to plan health and wellbeing policy and spending at a national and local level.  And so it makes sense that it is co-sponsored by Sports, Arts and Health/Wellbeing bodies.

Because of data protection and patient confidentiality, they won't be able to take respondent level data about how much one drinks/smokes or what other illnesses one may have from existing NHS records - and obviously this changes over time, even year by year.  But they will need that info if they are to make sense of the data (e.g. correlating sports activity with prevalence of illness), and so will need to ask those questions as part of the survey.  [If that's what you meant by your first sentence]

I make no comment on how well they *do* protect the nation's health or make evidence based decisions, but the kind of data they collect here is pretty much essential to make policy decisions and allocate funding.  And from experience, most of the public sector work I've been involved in/seen has been methodologically sound.  And the margins made by research agencies on these kinds of studies are pretty low on the whole.

ETA: this gives detail on the grants provided to local authorities and will in part be decided upon by the data gathered by these surveys.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...4/PH_allocations_and_conditions_2016-17_A.pdf


----------



## discobastard (Jan 24, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> From the other side of the cash register - the owner/chef/manager's POV - unfortunately shygirl blundered into making some of the most common requests that café/restaurant businesses hate:
> 
> - taking up a table but not consuming a full meal or a large, profit-ridden order
> - asking for off-menu food or portion size (nearly always a real hassle for staff, it's not just as simple as "well give me a half portion and charge me half")
> ...


Is £2 a fair price for a cup of hot water and lemon?

Quite a decent and objective commentary on cafe pricing.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Fair enough.  And as a disclaimer, I work in the research industry


So the doctors' repeated intrusive lifestyle questions (even if you haven't smoked for years) are a form of "nudge theory" then?

On data use - surely there could be a way of anonymising GP health data - so issues could be monitored on a continuous basis without breaching confidentiality?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2017)

I think doctors ask about drinking and smoking habits because they are highly relevant to health, something which they do have something of an interest in, as far as I understand.


----------



## djdando (Jan 25, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I had a bad experience in the new Middle Eastern resto on CHL yesterday eve.  Maybe its because they're new and anxious about how they're going to do there, but I found the main guy unwelcoming and unfriendly.  I only wanted to have a coffee there, so popped in with my son who had just finished work on the Guiness site.  Ok, so his jeans were dirty, but he didn't have his work boots on, but perhaps we shouldn't have gone in there like that. I was having a look round, mainly by the counter, saying how nice it looked, he was having none of it, and rushed us over to a table. That pissed me off a bit.  Anway, I fancied some bakclava with my coffee, but didn't want as many as 6 (which is what was on offer), so asked if I could have 3 instead.  He wasn't happy but agreed to it, then charged nearly as much as I would have paid for 6.  The bakclava was tops, but for £2.50 for 3 very small bites felt a bit steep (or have I just got too used to Cardiff prices).  At the end, I was trying to discuss the bill, but the guy wouldn't even look at me, just kept waving his hands saying, ok, no problem. I saw red and told him not to shut me down and that if he wants to make a go of it, he needs to be friendlier and more polite with people.  I left more or less shouting, "Carry on, you'll last long".  Not my most dignified moment, but I couldn't believe how rude he was.  When we went passed later in the eve, there were lots of smiley-faced customers in there, so maybe they're doing something right.



Have had the opposite experience each time I've been in (3 times already). Incredibly welcoming and giving us free stuff (like baclava and chilli hummus).


----------



## shygirl (Jan 25, 2017)

djdando said:


> Have had the opposite experience each time I've been in (3 times already). Incredibly welcoming and giving us free stuff (like baclava and chilli hummus).



Oh, well, must have been how we looked, cos we certainly weren't made to feel welcome.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 25, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Oh, well, must have been how we looked, cos we certainly weren't made to feel welcome.


That just makes it worse.
You should see the state of me in my work clothes and no one bats an eyelid in Herne Hill. I often have mud smears all over my face. Obviously they have a laugh when I've gone like.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> That just makes it worse.
> You should see the state of me in my work clothes and no one bats an eyelid in Herne Hill. I often have mud smears all over my face.


Yeah that they probably assume you're an artist


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2017)

So I go to the Ritzy cafe to work on a pressing deadline and end up with an unhinged woman talking at me for the best part of 45 mins.

Despite me politely and repeatedly apologising at the start for not being able to chat to her due to the deadline, she just went on and on and on until she was eventually removed by a staff member. She seemed happy enough anyway, and knew it was her time to go. She'd had two glasses of wine when I was there so perhaps she'd had a lot more elsewhere.

Her topics covered a lot of interesting ground though, including: the qualities of various champagne brands, David Bowie's silver hair, ley lines, how she was so funny when she was younger that her dog would laugh at her jokes, men who fiddled with babies, the independence of cats, Kennedy's death ("I knew it was murder and I was only 4 at the time") and much more, all loudly delivered in my earhole while I tried to work.

All the time this lady was talking to the side of my head I was garnering sympathetic looks from cafe patrons, who were clearly pleased not to have found themselves in the same seat as me. I think some quite enjoyed my discomfort!

When she was being asked to leave she asked if we could meet at 10pm tomorrow in Subway before adding, "Is there a Subway here?" I think I'll give that offer a miss.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2017)

editor said:


> So I go to the Ritzy cafe to work on a pressing deadline and end up with an unhinged woman talking at me for the best part of 45 mins.
> 
> Despite me politely and repeatedly apologising at the start for not being able to chat to her due to the deadline, she just went on and on and on until she was eventually removed by a staff member. he seemed happy enough anyway, and knew it was her time to go. She;d had two glasses of win when I was there so perhaps she'd had a lot more elsewhere.
> 
> ...



sounds like a typical night down the pub to me, but I tend to leave before I'm asked to.......


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 25, 2017)

editor said:


> So I go to the Ritzy cafe to work on a pressing deadline and end up with an unhinged woman talking at me for the best part of 45 mins.
> 
> Despite me politely and repeatedly apologising at the start for not being able to chat to her due to the deadline, she just went on and on and on until she was eventually removed by a staff member. She seemed happy enough anyway, and knew it was her time to go. She'd had two glasses of wine when I was there so perhaps she'd had a lot more elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I wasn't me! and my dog never laughed at me...

Actually I think strangers in bars are fair game for random conversations - so much cheaper than seeing a therapist. Cheers!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wasn't me! and my dog never laughed at me...
> 
> Actually I think strangers in bars are fair game for random conversations - so much cheaper than seeing a therapist. Cheers!


I'm all for random _conversations. _But this was a never-ending random monologue delivered almost in my ear! Still, if it did her some good then I'm fine with that. Glad to have helped.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2017)

£2.50 for 3 baclava in a restaurant isn't that bad a deal. I bought 6 in the excellent and pretty cheap Turkish Food Centre in Camberwell on Saturday and I think it came to more than 4 quid.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm hearing multiple reports that the ear bending lady I suffered in the Ritzy last night continued her relentless monologues at the Albert after


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 26, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm hearing multiple reports that the ear bending lady I suffered in the Ritzy last night continued her relentless monologues at the Albert after


Decided what to have at Subway?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2017)

It's all Brixton on BBC TV tonight. Comrade Bala documentary was on BBC2 9pm - 10 pm. Quite reasonable presentation - and a few interesting clips of non-riot Brixton 1970s/1980s. "We are 336" must have made a few bob as there were several panoramic shots of the Bala's flat in Peckford Place from the 336 Brixton Road building upper levels by the look of it.

Currently showing 10 pm - 11 pm BBC4 "Property is Theft" - life in Villa Road in the 1970s/1980s.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2017)

City AM geographically challenged today - using a photo of the 45 bus stop in Brixton Road to illustrate a strike on the Central and Waterloo & City lines:


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 27, 2017)

Apparently the owners of the Village are putting in planning for some sort of sliding doors to replace the shutters, looks like Pop has scared them


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> Yeah that they probably assume you're an artist


No I def look more like a labourer or Community Service.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> So the doctors' repeated intrusive lifestyle questions (even if you haven't smoked for years) are a form of "nudge theory" then?
> 
> On data use - surely there could be a way of anonymising GP health data - so issues could be monitored on a continuous basis without breaching confidentiality?


There probably is a way of anonymising GP health data but it would be a *hugely* expensive and legally tedious exercise to go through just for the sake of saving a few questions on a survey (which will give up to date info - no use getting anonymous data for somebody that hasn't visited their GP for 2 years).  You would also have to spend ages defining all of the potential data fields you might ever need - and for all I know health records may be in note form, which is no use in a survey.  Very complex and difficult exercise.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2017)

Some things on this weekend: 

What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 27th-29th January 2017

We're at Market House tonight - message me for free guest passes!

Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House tonight – mail us for guest passes!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> City AM geographically challenged today - using a photo of the 45 bus stop in Brixton Road to illustrate a strike on the Central and Waterloo & City lines:
> View attachment 99480



Erm, that actually looks like quite a small queue by that awful fucking bus stop's standards


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Currently showing 10 pm - 11 pm BBC4 "Property is Theft" - life in Villa Road in the 1970s/1980s.


Just watched this- amazing history!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Just watched this- amazing history!


With a star turn from Piers Corbyn no less.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not entirely sure what kind of music the DJs and MCs were playing in the ballroom at the Dogstar tonight but it was fucking great. Super mixed crowd with the music having a real London backdrop. Fabulous!


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 28, 2017)

CH1 said:


> With a star turn from Piers Corbyn no less.


Wow, didn't realise he is Jezzer's brother!
I did wonder if any of those featured from villa road still live in Brixton


----------



## Winot (Jan 28, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Wow, didn't realise he is Jezzer's brother!
> I did wonder if any of those featured from villa road still live in Brixton



He is also a climate change denier:

Piers Corbyn: the other rebel in the family


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2017)

Winot said:


> He is also a climate change denier:
> 
> Piers Corbyn: the other rebel in the family



Brexit voter too........

Jeremy Corbyn's brother Piers: 'Of course I voted for Brexit!'


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone know where to get a record player fixed locally? Specifically a pretty old one - circa 70s I think.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know where to get a record player fixed locally? Specifically a pretty old one - circa 70s I think.



what's wrong with it ?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, I don't know much about these things. It skips a lot and if you look at horizontally it's not exactly spinning on an even keel. The speakers cut out a bit too but I don't know whether that's the connection or the speakers themselves. It's a cool old player and I'd like to keep it if poss. Might just need some tlc.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 28, 2017)

There was a laugh out loud bit in the programme, when Piers took a phone call in the middle of the interview, and after he put the phone down, said sheepishly 'i probably shouldn't have done that'
The whole programme was a great piece of documentary TV, I learnt loads


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well, I don't know much about these things. It skips a lot and if you look at horizontally it's not exactly spinning on an even keel. The speakers cut out a bit too but I don't know whether that's the connection or the speakers themselves. It's a cool old player and I'd like to keep it if poss. Might just need some tlc.



OK, can't help with the skipping but if the turntable is not level that won't help, have you changed the needle....the cutting out may well be dry joints that need re soldering, but like you say the dry joint might be in the speakers but other places too, there is a guy on clapham road by the oval who is reasonably priced and could possibly do some soldering for you, you will pay for time though and diagnosis may be a long job, alternatively there was someone on this forum who posted about repairing old electrical gear can't remember who exactly but it may be that Crispy fellow.
E2A..... the bloke on Clapham Road is called ATASA Electronics...@Relabuzz


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know where to get a record player fixed locally? Specifically a pretty old one - circa 70s I think.


What make/model is it?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 28, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well, I don't know much about these things. It skips a lot and if you look at horizontally it's not exactly spinning on an even keel. The speakers cut out a bit too but I don't know whether that's the connection or the speakers themselves. It's a cool old player and I'd like to keep it if poss. Might just need some tlc.


 Have you already tried balancing a penny on the arm?


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 28, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Have you already tried balancing a penny on the arm?


That sounds like a very underwhelming pub trick!


----------



## elmpp (Jan 30, 2017)

shygirl said:


> I had a bad experience in the new Middle Eastern resto on CHL yesterday eve.  Maybe its because they're new and anxious about how they're going to do there, but I found the main guy unwelcoming and unfriendly.  I only wanted to have a coffee there, so popped in with my son who had just finished work on the Guiness site.  Ok, so his jeans were dirty, but he didn't have his work boots on, but perhaps we shouldn't have gone in there like that. I was having a look round, mainly by the counter, saying how nice it looked, he was having none of it, and rushed us over to a table. That pissed me off a bit.  Anway, I fancied some bakclava with my coffee, but didn't want as many as 6 (which is what was on offer), so asked if I could have 3 instead.  He wasn't happy but agreed to it, then charged nearly as much as I would have paid for 6.  The bakclava was tops, but for £2.50 for 3 very small bites felt a bit steep (or have I just got too used to Cardiff prices).  At the end, I was trying to discuss the bill, but the guy wouldn't even look at me, just kept waving his hands saying, ok, no problem. I saw red and told him not to shut me down and that if he wants to make a go of it, he needs to be friendlier and more polite with people.  I left more or less shouting, "Carry on, you'll last long".  Not my most dignified moment, but I couldn't believe how rude he was.  When we went passed later in the eve, there were lots of smiley-faced customers in there, so maybe they're doing something right.


sounds like you were well out of order


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate Hoey's response to Trump banning Syrian refugees. Fucking idiot (it's 4-5m fwiw)


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Kate Hoey's response to Trump banning Syrian refugees. Fucking idiot (it's 4-5m fwiw)



That is disgraceful.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Kate Hoey's response to Trump banning Syrian refugees. Fucking idiot (it's 4-5m fwiw)




A lot is the answer.

Turkey for example.

Think she would know this. She is one of the Brexit we must get control of our borders back lot. So no surprise she makes comments like this.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> A lot is the answer.
> 
> Turkey for example.
> 
> Think she would know this. She is one of the Brexit we must get control of our borders back lot. So no surprise she makes comments like this.


She's unbelievable. 

Aaron banks funded so shouldn't expect anything else I suppose.


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> She's unbelievable.
> 
> *Aaron banks funded* so shouldn't expect anything else I suppose.



Really?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 31, 2017)

Winot said:


> Really?


He paid for her to go to US to represent the case for brexit.  Is on register of members interests.


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> He paid for her to go to US to represent the case for brexit.  Is on register of members interests.



Oh OK. I know he funded Vote Leave and she was a part of that. I thought you meant he funded her as an MP.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 31, 2017)

Winot said:


> Oh OK. I know he funded Vote Leave and she was a part of that. I thought you meant he funded her as an MP.


She took a direct donation to go on a trip, it's more than being affiliated to a pressure group he funded


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 31, 2017)

CH1 said:


> It's all Brixton on BBC TV tonight. Comrade Bala documentary was on BBC2 9pm - 10 pm. Quite reasonable presentation - and a few interesting clips of non-riot Brixton 1970s/1980s. "We are 336" must have made a few bob as there were several panoramic shots of the Bala's flat in Peckford Place from the 336 Brixton Road building upper levels by the look of it.
> 
> Currently showing 10 pm - 11 pm BBC4 "Property is Theft" - life in Villa Road in the 1970s/1980s.


 finally got round to watching those 2 programmes. very interesting . Think they said there was 4500 squatted propertys in Lambeth in the '70s - did I hear that right? Was this the case across London or was Lambeth particularly popular for squatters? 

No wonder I know so many former squatters, who are mostly respectable housing co-op/social housing/home owners now.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 31, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> finally got round to watching those 2 programmes. very interesting . Think they said there was 4500 squatted propertys in Lambeth in the '70s - did I hear that right? Was this the case across London or was Lambeth particularly popular for squatters?
> 
> No wonder I know so many former squatters, who are mostly respectable housing co-op/social housing/home owners now.


I think in the late 60s early 70s local government planners had a passion for regeneration.

Except that in those days they called it "slum clearance" and they compulsorily purchased street-loads of Victorian terraces hoping to demolish them and replace with such delights as the Angel Town Estate (first edition - now mostly itself demolished), Stockwell Park Estate etc.

This ironically is when John Major was Chair of Housing on Lambeth Council (around 1968). Maybe John Major didn't like Victorian terraces - having lived at 144 Coldharbour Lane (top floor) then one of two converted flats at Burton Road. He did decide to make his home in Lambeth as a politician in Primrose Court, Hydethorpe Road Balham (in Thornton Road). Primrose Court is a modern private block.

Anyway it is quite possible that there could have been over 4,000 squatters in Lambeth in the condemned properties (mostly they were said to be unfit for habitation in order to compulsorily purchase them).

Round about the mid-late 1970s there was a complete fashion change, and Lambeth in particular got into conserving  terraced housing - and empty porperties were sold off for "homesteading" and grants made available to do up places (up to £30,000 in a Housing Action Area, such as Railton Road or Saltoun Road). £30,000 in 1981 was a fortune - enough to buy two small terraced houses.

That is all I know!

PS Squatting was also popular in Southwark and Camden probably other boroughs too.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2017)

Wasn't land purchased in anticipation of Ringway 1 also a significant factor in Lambeth?

My understanding was also that Lambeth, in a long tradition of general incompetence, were particularly bad at keeping record of what properties they actually owned, and hence a number just got forgotten about and therefore squatted. Not sure to what extent this is true though.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 31, 2017)

elmpp said:


> sounds like you were well out of order



He was out of order from the get-go.  I was out of order towards the end, in part due to his hostility.  Even if I was a fucking pain in the arse, the way he spoke to me, the way he waved his hand at me was out of order.  If you knew me, you'd know I'm generally respectful, friendly and polite.  But I don't take shit.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it said the Lambeth was the most squatted borough, with 5000 squatters at the peak.
I'm still having nightmares after watching the Comrade Bala programme....


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2017)

Thread continues into February 2017.


----------

